#  COMMENT ACCÉLÉRER VIRTUAL PC ? 



## François (4 Mars 2000)

Jai Virtual PC 3.0 (VPC) installé sur mon iMac 233 MHz. Bien que VPC émule parfaitement bien lenvironnement PC, je trouve quil est franchement lent sous Windows 98, en particulier pour certains jeux: il émule un Pentium II MMX à seulement 66,6 MHz ! Il y a un rapport de 2:7 entre la vitesse du Pentium émulé par VPC et celle du G3 de mon iMac.
Y aurait-il un moyen daccélérer lémulation du processeur de VPC, en modifiant par exemple sa resource fork (avec ResEdit) ou sa data fork (p. ex. avec BBEdit), ou en utilisant un utilitaire qui libérerait toute la puissance du G3 à VPC ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## yvanp (6 Mars 2000)

tu peu trouver un petit logiciel : VPC helper  sur le site MacFR qui aide un peu a liberer toute la puissance du processeur pour l'emulation
donner le max de memoire a VPC aussi, et defragmenter
mais faut pas rever
avec Half-Life on joue pas mal mais ca rame et plante quand méme


----------



## JackSim (10 Mars 2000)

Un truc classique :

Créer un nouveau dossier système avec le minimum à l'intérieur SUR UNE AUTRE PARTITION DU DISQUE DUR que le dossier Système principal (OBLIGATOIRE). Placer le fichier de préférences de VPC dans le dossier Préférences.  Supprimer le Finder du nouveau dossier Système. Placer l'application VPC elle-même dans le dossier Système. Changer le 'creator' de l'application VPC en 'MACS' et le 'type' en 'FNDR' avec ResEdit. Renommer l'application VPC en 'Finder'.

Rebooter sur ce nouveau dossier système (en pressant les touches Maj-Option-Commande-Effacement pour forcer le boot sur un autre disque). NE PAS CHANGER DE DISQUE DE DEMARRAGE DANS LE TABLEAU DE BORD 'DEMARRAGE', VOUS NE POURREZ PLUS RETOURNER SOUR MACOS !!'

Maintenant, Ouinedoze bootera immédiatement et les performances seront beaucoup plus hautes (peuvent doubler selon certaines personnes qui ont essayé).

Pour retrouver MacOS, quitter VPC comme normalement, puis forcer le redémarrage avec les touches 'Ctrl-Commande-Power' (ou reset sur les nouveaux Mac) et le redémarrage se fera sur la partition standard.

Je n'ai pas essayé personnellement, je ne fais que rapporter des propos qui circulent sur le net mais cette manipulation à l'air de bien fonctionner et d'être une bonne solution pour les jeux.

--
JackSim
http://www.lede.ch


----------

